# test E yellow vs trasparent



## invoga (Mar 21, 2015)

which is the difference between testosterone enanthate yellow, and that of trasparent color, there is a difference?


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 21, 2015)

Could be a difference in color because of the carrier oil. Grapeseed is yellowish, sometimes even slightly greenish. When I use MCT oil is almost clear.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 21, 2015)

^^^^^Yup...its all in the oil used. Color makes no difference in the gear itself.


----------



## invoga (Mar 21, 2015)

I have two laboratories, apollo is yellow, d-Haks is transparent, I wanted to understand what is best
both are test enanthate


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 21, 2015)

Dude the color has no bearing on the effectiveness of the gear. 

Does going to work in a blue car make it better than gong in a green car?


----------



## halfwit (Mar 21, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Dude the color has no bearing on the effectiveness of the gear.
> 
> Does going to work in a blue car make it better than gong in a green car?


Blue of course, it has been shown that blue colored cars increase productivity and free testosterone by 105.74221%. 



Lol, it makes no difference OP.  Just stick with a lab you trust.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 21, 2015)

Stupid government and their stupid farce called the war on drugs-they put more and more people in danger every day.  Shut down the only lab in the country that let people know if they were using real gear, plain old oil, or some horrific poison.  Way to go feds!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 22, 2015)

The Apollo gear is yellow due to the piss inside the vial.....You must not be 2 bright to take gear from Apollo.....



invoga said:


> I have two laboratories, apollo is yellow, d-Haks is transparent, I wanted to understand what is best
> both are test enanthate


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 22, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> The Apollo gear is yellow due to the piss inside the vial.....You must not be 2 bright to take gear from Apollo.....


I wonder if it's the same though because that wasn't his lab name.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 22, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> Could be a difference in color because of the carrier oil. Grapeseed is yellowish, sometimes even slightly greenish. When I use MCT oil is almost clear.



yeah and it also turns to friggin hard gew! (well in cold temp. for instance in transport during the friggin winter )
I am not a fan of coco/mtc oil!


----------

